

Ask HN: Why do I get so much traffic from random spam websites - taigeair

Looking at my GA, I see I&#x27;m getting lots of traffic from random spammy websites. Do you know why this is?<p>e.g. floating-share-buttons.com and 100dollars-seo.com<p>How can I stop this?<p>Thanks,
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cl.ly&#x2F;image&#x2F;1K2Q1r381f2l
======
MarkCole
This is a technique called referrer spam. It's not real traffic just a way to
get you as the owner of your site to visit theirs and "hopefully" purchase
whatever they're trying to sell.

If you wish to clean up your reports the only real way to do it is using
filters[0]. Or optionally switching to a different analytics provider.

[0] [http://blog.analytics-toolkit.com/2015/howto-fix-ghost-
traff...](http://blog.analytics-toolkit.com/2015/howto-fix-ghost-traffic-spam-
rubbish-google-analytics/)

~~~
taigeair
I see. I can filter it out but is there any way to stop it? Thanks,

~~~
tehwebguy
Yes, you can filter it at the GA level or block it server-side but some of it
can only be blocked at the GA level (because they are sending a fake ping to
Google with your GA ID, rather than crawling your website)

~~~
gesman
They are actually hitting the website. I don't use GA (I wrote my own
analytics) and that's what i see in logs.

------
nsuQAEsax
Really long time ago I found a similar behavior in one of my sites. And it was
because I had Awstats publicly accessible and they were interested in put
their link in the page as it was indexed by Google.

------
jjgreen
They hope you will publish the URLs (which you have) :-(

